# Winter stinks!



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

60 degrees on Friday... plowed 9" of snow this morning. Starting to run out of room to put it.


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

is that a 60" American Eagle blade?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Polaris500Sport;1248592 said:


> is that a 60" American Eagle blade?


Yep! Works great too... had one on my last quad.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

with a 60 degree I would think you'd have lost enough snow to have room for the new stuff?

I hear ya though them piles don't ever melt down very fast.

due you use the Mirrors alot when Plowing and are what kind are they?

nice looking unit.
sublime out.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea, thank goodness we did have a couple of warm days. A lot of it melted, but there is more on the piles now than there was before the melt. 

The mirrors are EMEGO's. I use them, but not as much as I should. Mostly to watch out for traffic on the road when I back out to get a running shot down the driveway.


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

How close to the ground is the plow frame? It looks like it's ready to drag on the ground under the quad. Must be the picture because I doubt they would design it so low. The Eagle plows are supposed to be very well made and I'll be looking at them for a replacement.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have sites where they don't want to do loader work because of warm weather. The piles melt down but never back. The pile is just as long just not as high.

I like the quad. I would love to give 1 a try for sidewalks but I hate doing walks.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Without measuring, I would say probably 5" or so. Not a problem for me. I don't think I've ever hit anything with the frame. However, for someone that has to go over curbs or something like that, it could be a problem. 

The quick detachable tube frame is nice. Take the plow off, loosen the 4 bolts holding the tube frame... slide it forward a 1/2" or so, and it drops out of the frame mount. No loss of GC, and the frame mount acts as a pretty good skid plate.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. You should stack the snow. I drive rite up the bank with my Arctic Cat.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

how do you like the suzuki 500. i have had hondas forever but nothing
has changed again for 2012. considered the 550 yamaha back in 09.
the suz 500 is supposed to have one of the best eps systems those
would probably be the only other manufacturers i would consider. the
honda is bulletproof but no frt locker or rear disc. dont really care about
fuel injection. never had a cold start problem. any input appreciated.
--irv


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Love it. Starts good, runs good, plenty of power and hasn't given me any issues. The EPS is nice.... not too much assist... just enough to make it steer easy and smooth, and is great for plowing. Really love how the EPS reduces bump steer on the trials.


----------



## spyder666 (Jan 25, 2011)

what parts of nepa there dave? i had to work all day monday plowing in mt. pocono. we came in around 10" there.


----------



## spyder666 (Jan 25, 2011)

atv4wheeler;1248821 said:


> How close to the ground is the plow frame? It looks like it's ready to drag on the ground under the quad. Must be the picture because I doubt they would design it so low. The Eagle plows are supposed to be very well made and I'll be looking at them for a replacement.


at the front of my foreman when the plow is down i only have about an 1" or so of clearence to the frame of my moose. it concerns me alittle but i havent hit nothing with it yet. anyone else running a moose having the same amount of clearence i do?


----------



## 97silverado (Feb 21, 2011)

I plowed 9 right up the road in scranton Wilkesbarre area. Gotta love PA with the sudden and dramatic climate changes. I know I sure do.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

spyder,

I'm about 16 miles northwest of Wilkes-Barre.


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

spyder666;1250195 said:


> at the front of my foreman when the plow is down i only have about an 1" or so of clearence to the frame of my moose. it concerns me alittle but i havent hit nothing with it yet. anyone else running a moose having the same amount of clearence i do?


If you only have 1" of clearance with it down, does it hit when it is up? I can't believe it has that little clearance by design.


----------



## spyder666 (Jan 25, 2011)

No its fine when it is up but right where the pivot mechanism is when it is down there 
is only an 1" of clearance. The cutting edge is in good shape so I think the frame is that
low by design.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

my warn is about the same. never had a problem in 6 years.


----------

